# The Sad, Bitter Truth About Tea Baggers...



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 6, 2010)

Matt Taibi captures the truth about these hypocritical idiots beautifully in the latest issue of _Rolling Stone_ --



> After Palin wraps up, I race to the parking lot in search of departing Medicare-motor-scooter conservatives. I come upon an elderly couple, Janice and David Wheelock, who are fairly itching to share their views.
> 
> "I'm anti-spending and anti-government," crows David, as scooter-bound Janice looks on. "The welfare state is out of control."
> 
> ...



Link --  Tea & Crackers | Rolling Stone Politics


----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## daveman (Oct 6, 2010)

One more leftist idiot who thinks earning a paycheck from the government is "welfare".  

Yawn.

Maybe I should start a thread about the sad, bitter truth about people who believe Kerry won Ohio...


----------



## Mini 14 (Oct 6, 2010)

The "sad, bitter truth" for the author is that the Tea Party is the most important force in this election, and they will dictate the direction of the country for at least the next two years.

Write all the "God, I hate these bastards!" articles you want, Nero. Rome is still burning.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 6, 2010)

daveman said:


> One more leftist idiot who thinks earning a paycheck from the government is "welfare".
> 
> Yawn.
> 
> Maybe I should start a thread about the sad, bitter truth about people who believe Kerry won Ohio...



You only need check his rep to see what members here think of KWO.   Funny shit, the source is Rolling Stone. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ux3-a9RE1Q]YouTube - Cover Of The Rolling Stone-Dr.Hook[/ame]


----------



## daveman (Oct 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > One more leftist idiot who thinks earning a paycheck from the government is "welfare".
> ...



What is it with the left relying on the entertainment industry for their political views?


----------



## California Girl (Oct 6, 2010)

daveman said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Precisely. On the day that I form a political opinion based on a music mag, the left wingers have my permission to shoot me. That's assuming any of them actually know how to use a gun.


----------



## editec (Oct 6, 2010)

Welfare is the smallest part of the problem we have with government overspending, folks.

But hey!

Welfare is something that even really stupid people can understand, so naturally that is what the GOP focuses their limited attention spans on.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 6, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> Matt Taibi captures the truth about these hypocritical idiots beautifully in the latest issue of _Rolling Stone_ --
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yawn.

See you in November


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 6, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> Matt Taibi captures the truth about these hypocritical idiots beautifully in the latest issue of _Rolling Stone_ --
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The rolling stones rag doesn't know jack squat about politics.

Let me pick this tripe apart.

The 1st people he spoke to were in scooters and they wanted to talk to RS.  That's BS all by itself.

So the rest is made up also.

He WORKED for the government so it's not welfare.

Mediacare is PAID FOR, it comes out of your PAY CHECK.  Medicaid is welfare.

It's time to grow up and put the big boy pants on.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 6, 2010)

daveman said:


> One more leftist idiot who thinks earning a paycheck from the government is "welfare".
> 
> Yawn.
> 
> Maybe I should start a thread about the sad, bitter truth about people who believe Kerry won Ohio...



Yeah I will be the guy was for smaller government as well?
Like doing away with his government job?

Stupid people cannot see themselves just others.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 6, 2010)

editec said:


> Welfare is the smallest part of the problem we have with government overspending, folks.
> 
> But hey!
> 
> Welfare is something that even really stupid people can understand, so naturally that is what the GOP focuses their limited attention spans on.


A fair piece of the "jobs" in the federal bureaucracy and federal policies are basically welfare programs.

What would hundreds-cum-thousands of DEA/BATF agents do without the "war" on (some) drugs?

What would hundreds-cum-thousands if IRS bureaucrats do without the incomprehensible IRC?

I'm sure you can come up with plenty of other examples.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 6, 2010)

Oddball said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Welfare is the smallest part of the problem we have with government overspending, folks.
> ...





Most government jobs (excluding militiary, public safety, and court related) are just transfer payments from the productive sector to the unproductive sector.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Oct 6, 2010)

> After Palin wraps up, I race to the parking lot in search of departing Medicare-motor-scooter conservatives. I come upon an elderly couple, Janice and David Wheelock, who are fairly itching to share their views.



What does this say about the writer?   How do you define Bigot?


----------



## daveman (Oct 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Precisely. On the day that I form a political opinion based on a music mag, the left wingers have my permission to shoot me. That's assuming any of them actually know how to use a gun.


  But guns are icky!


----------



## daveman (Oct 6, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > One more leftist idiot who thinks earning a paycheck from the government is "welfare".
> ...


Hey, he's a tax collector.  YOU gave him that job.  


uscitizen said:


> Stupid people cannot see themselves just others.


How do you shave?


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 6, 2010)

Matt Taibi captures the truth about these hypocritical idiots beautifully in the latest issue of _Rolling Stone_ --

*The individuals in the Tea Party may come from very different walks of life, but most of them have a few things in common.* After nearly a year of talking with Tea Party members from Nevada to New Jersey, *I can count on one hand the key elements I expect to hear in nearly every interview. One:* Every single one of them was that exceptional Republican who did protest the spending in the Bush years, and not one of them is the hypocrite who only took to the streets when a black Democratic president launched an emergency stimulus program. ("Not me &#8212; I was protesting!" is a common exclamation.) *Two:* Each and every one of them is the only person in America who has ever read the Constitution or watched Schoolhouse Rock. (Here they have guidance from Armey, who explains that the problem with "people who do not cherish America the way we do" is that "they did not read the Federalist Papers.") *Three:* They are all furious at the implication that race is a factor in their political views &#8212; despite the fact that they blame the financial crisis on poor black homeowners, spend months on end engrossed by reports about how the New Black Panthers want to kill "cracker babies," support politicians who think the Civil Rights Act of 1964 was an overreach of government power, tried to enact South African-style immigration laws in Arizona and obsess over Charlie Rangel, ACORN and Barack Obama's birth certificate. *Four:* In fact, some of their best friends are black! (Reporters in Kentucky invented a game called "White Male Liberty Patriot Bingo," checking off a box every time a Tea Partier mentions a black friend.) And *five:* Everyone who disagrees with them is a radical leftist who hates America.

It would be inaccurate to say the Tea Partiers are racists. What they are, in truth, are narcissists. They're completely blind to how offensive the very nature of their rhetoric is to the rest of the country. I'm an ordinary middle-aged guy who pays taxes and lives in the suburbs with his wife and dog &#8212; and I'm a radical communist? I don't love my country? I'm a redcoat? Fuck you! These are the kinds of thoughts that go through your head as you listen to Tea Partiers expound at awesome length upon their cultural victimhood, surrounded as they are by America-haters like you and me or, in the case of foreign-born president Barack Obama, people who are literally not Americans in the way they are.

*It's not like the Tea Partiers hate black people. It's just that they're shockingly willing to believe the appalling horseshit fantasy about how white people in the age of Obama are some kind of oppressed minority. That may not be racism, but it is incredibly, earth-shatteringly stupid. *

Link --  Matt Taibbi on the Tea Party | Rolling Stone Politics


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 6, 2010)

More unbelievable hypocritical bullshit from tea baggers --



> After Palin wraps up, I race to the parking lot in search of departing Medicare-motor-scooter conservatives. I come upon an elderly couple, Janice and David Wheelock, who are fairly itching to share their views.
> 
> "I'm anti-spending and anti-government," crows David, as scooter-bound Janice looks on. "The welfare state is out of control."
> 
> ...



Link --  Matt Taibbi on the Tea Party | Rolling Stone Politics


----------



## Tank (Oct 6, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> Matt Taibi captures the truth about these hypocritical idiots beautifully in the latest issue of _Rolling Stone_ --
> 
> *The individuals in the Tea Party may come from very different walks of life, but most of them have a few things in common.* After nearly a year of talking with Tea Party members from Nevada to New Jersey, *I can count on one hand the key elements I expect to hear in nearly every interview. One:* Every single one of them was that exceptional Republican who did protest the spending in the Bush years, and not one of them is the hypocrite who only took to the streets when a black Democratic president launched an emergency stimulus program. ("Not me  I was protesting!" is a common exclamation.) *Two:* Each and every one of them is the only person in America who has ever read the Constitution or watched Schoolhouse Rock. (Here they have guidance from Armey, who explains that the problem with "people who do not cherish America the way we do" is that "they did not read the Federalist Papers.") *Three:* They are all furious at the implication that race is a factor in their political views  despite the fact that they blame the financial crisis on poor black homeowners, spend months on end engrossed by reports about how the New Black Panthers want to kill "cracker babies," support politicians who think the Civil Rights Act of 1964 was an overreach of government power, tried to enact South African-style immigration laws in Arizona and obsess over Charlie Rangel, ACORN and Barack Obama's birth certificate. *Four:* In fact, some of their best friends are black! (Reporters in Kentucky invented a game called "White Male Liberty Patriot Bingo," checking off a box every time a Tea Partier mentions a black friend.) And *five:* Everyone who disagrees with them is a radical leftist who hates America.
> 
> ...


Your so right, now you should point out all the great things Africans are doing in America to shut them all up.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 6, 2010)

I see american citizens that are doing many great things in this nation. One of them is our President. I see other American citizens that cannot get past their own blind bigotry.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 6, 2010)

So when are you going to get to the Truth part?


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 6, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> So when are you going to get to the Truth part?



Umm this IS the politics forum.

Complete truth is rare here.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 6, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> So when are you going to get to the Truth part?



Here's the harshest truth of all, fuckhole -- You are an unemployed trailer trash tea bagger peasant who votes against your best economic interest year after year.  You're so fucking stupid that you actually believe tax cuts for the rich are somehow going to benefit your pathetic unemployed ass.  You believe this bullshit, but you don't have one shred of evidence to back it up.  You repeat this fucking mantra like it's a religion.  You have absolutely no facts, no game, no intellect, just your tea bagger Fox News bullshit.

Wall Street bankers blow a fucking $12 trillion hole in the economy, and you pathetically try to defend them -- you actually said that "Everyone makes mistakes"??!! and "that the bankers have feelings, too".  Not only are you a fucking idiot, but you're fucking crazy, too.
Seriously.

It your peasant tea bagger duty to protect the wealth of your rich Repug feudal masters.  You know that they are intellectually and morally superior to your puny, pathetic tea bagger ass and you have no choice in the matter.  Sad, but true.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 7, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > So when are you going to get to the Truth part?
> ...



In other words, you aren't going to bother speaking truth at all. 

You might be more persuasive if you used facts or had any clue what you were talking about. You might also try to not swear and name call since it's not very persuasive or intimidating. It just makes you look uneducated.

If someone earns money, why should that upset me? What's wrong with people working hard and reaping the benefits of their work? Someone has more money than me so i should hate them? Why? 

It's time we started cutting taxes and cutting spending so we aren't in debt to our eyeballs for the next 100 years. We need to put our houses in order or many will perish in the trials that are coming upon the people.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 7, 2010)

California Girl said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



You mean entertainers Like Beck?  Limbaugh?  O'reilley?  Hannity?  Palin?


----------



## wyomingpatriot (Oct 7, 2010)

Kerry won ohio, you said it, and god bless you even though there is no god. tea baggers are absolute hypocritical, idiotic douchebags; they are the ultimate pawn of the gop; they give no solutions, only bumper sticker slogans and reagenomics; they are the ultimate pawns also of corporate american agenda; they only criticize; they're not willing to cut spending, which is what these fags base themselves off of, because they still support a juggernaut, archaic military; they wont cut taxes for the rich; they make glenn beck richer;   WHAT A BUNCH OF FAGS  (and they are angry and will call me names for pointing out the truth, because that's how dumb they are)


----------



## get_involved (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## California Girl (Oct 7, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Try to exercise some basic comprehension skills before posting.


----------



## wyomingpatriot (Oct 7, 2010)

get_involved should get involved to believe that the real reason for the u.s. deficit is our fruitless investment in a military that hasnt done a thing since 1945 except die for stupid causes, and our belief that millions of retards and alzheimer's people aren't draining medicaid.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Oct 7, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> Matt Taibi captures the truth about these hypocritical idiots beautifully in the latest issue of _Rolling Stone_ --
> 
> *The individuals in the Tea Party may come from very different walks of life, but most of them have a few things in common.* After nearly a year of talking with Tea Party members from Nevada to New Jersey, *I can count on one hand the key elements I expect to hear in nearly every interview. One:* Every single one of them was that exceptional Republican who did protest the spending in the Bush years, and not one of them is the hypocrite who only took to the streets when a black Democratic president launched an emergency stimulus program. ("Not me  I was protesting!" is a common exclamation.) *Two:* Each and every one of them is the only person in America who has ever read the Constitution or watched Schoolhouse Rock. (Here they have guidance from Armey, who explains that the problem with "people who do not cherish America the way we do" is that "they did not read the Federalist Papers.") *Three:* They are all furious at the implication that race is a factor in their political views  despite the fact that they blame the financial crisis on poor black homeowners, spend months on end engrossed by reports about how the New Black Panthers want to kill "cracker babies," support politicians who think the Civil Rights Act of 1964 was an overreach of government power, tried to enact South African-style immigration laws in Arizona and obsess over Charlie Rangel, ACORN and Barack Obama's birth certificate. *Four:* In fact, some of their best friends are black! (Reporters in Kentucky invented a game called "White Male Liberty Patriot Bingo," checking off a box every time a Tea Partier mentions a black friend.) And *five:* Everyone who disagrees with them is a radical leftist who hates America.
> 
> ...


 
In other words after trying this crap for two years, AND IT FAILING, and the election less than a month away, just double down on this crap!



I think we see who's stupid all right!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Oct 7, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> I see american citizens that are doing many great things in this nation. One of them is our President. I see other American citizens that cannot get past their own blind bigotry.


 


Liberals always were masters at projection.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Oct 7, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > So when are you going to get to the Truth part?
> ...


 
*Hear a liberal speak!*  YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT'S GOOD FOR YOU!  HOW DARE YOU DEFY US!



Is this not hilarious!

The election is getting closer.  Liberals are feeling their power slip away as they speak, and they are letting their frustration and rage slip.

This is funny stuff!

And in that rage they reveal what they think about the very "people" they supposedly fight for.

Yeah, liberals are soooooooooooooo for the people, unless those people happen to DARE think for themselves.  Want to do for themselves.  Or, better yet, WANT TO EXPRESS THEIR VIEWS FOR THEMSELVES.

Then watch those same liberals tell YOU, to SHUT UP, and REMEMBER YOUR PLACE!!!!!!!  

That's what you are hearing in this rage filled, foam flecked, little invective.

You are hearing a little tyrant, banging his spoon on his high chair, screaming you better do what he says, before he throws his pablum to the floor.

He knows what's best for us, and we better remember that!  

Poor wittle wibberals.  The election is coming, and you can't stop them.

Boo freaking hoo!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Oct 7, 2010)

wyomingpatriot said:


> Kerry won ohio, you said it, and god bless you even though there is no god. tea baggers are absolute hypocritical, idiotic douchebags; they are the ultimate pawn of the gop; they give no solutions, only bumper sticker slogans and reagenomics; they are the ultimate pawns also of corporate american agenda; they only criticize; they're not willing to cut spending, which is what these fags base themselves off of, because they still support a juggernaut, archaic military; they wont cut taxes for the rich; they make glenn beck richer; WHAT A BUNCH OF FAGS (and they are angry and will call me names for pointing out the truth, because that's how dumb they are)


 
I remember Mondale telling us he was going to raise taxes, and Reagan was going to also, but he wouldn't tell us.

Mondale lost, and Reagan didn't raise the taxes HE HAD ALREADY CUT.

Do you hear the anger in here.  Do you notice what runs through all of this.

First we read from one liberal his hatred of the poor, because they won't blow to Obama.

Now we read another liberal screaming about the rich, because they won't bow to Obama.

Liberals hate EVERYONE!  

They hate the poor because the poor aren't content to be poor and strive to better themselves.  In liberal world, you are supposed to be content poor, and live on government goodies.

They hate the rich, because the rich have money the liberals collective JUST WANT SO BADLY TO BE THEIRS.  I mean you want to see greed, let a liberal start ranting about the rich.  They just CAN'T STAND, that anyone else has more money than them.

Watch this stuff.  The closer we get to election day, the more they are going to reveal who they truly are.

And you think this is fun.  WATCH WHAT HAPPENS AFTER ELECTION DAY.  Yikes, it's going to be fun!


----------



## jillian (Oct 7, 2010)

actually, TPfreak... Reagan's tax increase was the largest in history.

poor dimbulb.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 7, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> wyomingpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Kerry won ohio, you said it, and god bless you even though there is no god. tea baggers are absolute hypocritical, idiotic douchebags; they are the ultimate pawn of the gop; they give no solutions, only bumper sticker slogans and reagenomics; they are the ultimate pawns also of corporate american agenda; they only criticize; they're not willing to cut spending, which is what these fags base themselves off of, because they still support a juggernaut, archaic military; they wont cut taxes for the rich; they make glenn beck richer; WHAT A BUNCH OF FAGS (and they are angry and will call me names for pointing out the truth, because that's how dumb they are)
> ...


Tax, borrow and spend St Ronnie raised every tax he could think of!

Here is a list of 9/11 Reagan's tax increases.

First term

1. Tax Equity and Fiscal Responsibility Act of 1982

2. Highway Revenue Act of 1982

3. Social Security Amendments of 1983

4. Interest and Dividend Tax Compliance Act of 1983

5. Deficit Reduction Act of 1984

Second term

6. Omnibus Budget Reconciliation Act of 1985

7. Tax Reform Act of 1986

8. Omnibus Budget Reconciliation Act of 1987


----------



## teapartysamurai (Oct 7, 2010)

jillian said:


> actually, TPfreak... Reagan's tax increase was the largest in history.
> 
> poor dimbulb.


 
The largest tax increase in history retroactive to Jan 1, was CLINTON'S tax increase and he did that after promising to CUT taxes.

That is, until Obama.  In 2011, when the Bush tax cuts expire, THAT WILL BE THE LARGEST TAX HIKE IN HISTORY.  

You can be proud liberals.  He will beat Clinton in something.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Oct 7, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > wyomingpatriot said:
> ...


 
True!  Reagan as working with Democrat majorites in both Houses and had to make compromises.  But the tax cuts he made were the important ones.

The Tax Foundation - Comparing the Kennedy, Reagan and Bush Tax Cuts


As noted:



> The share of the income tax burden borne by the top 10 percent of taxpayers increased from 48.0 percent in 1981 to 57.2 percent in 1988. Meanwhile, the share of income taxes paid by the bottom 50 percent of taxpayers dropped from 7.5 percent in 1981 to 5.7 percent in 1988.
> 
> 
> A middle class of taxpayers can be defined as those between the 50th percentile and the 95th percentile (those earning between $18,367 and $72,735 in 1988). Between 1981 and 1988, the income tax burden of the middle class declined from 57.5 percent in 1981 to 48.7 percent in 1988. This 8.8 percentage point decline in middle class tax burden is entirely accounted for by the increase borne by the top one percent.
> ...


 
The Reagan Tax Cuts: Lessons for Tax Reform

Supply-Side Tax Cuts and the Truth about the Reagan Economic Record | William A. Niskanen and Stephen Moore | Cato Institute: Policy Analysis

The Tax Foundation - Retrospective on the 1981 Reagan Tax Cut
*Christopher Frenze
*


----------



## daveman (Oct 7, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > So when are you going to get to the Truth part?
> ...


Remember, folks, it's just sheer coincidence that "your best interests" is "whatever keeps liberals in power".


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 7, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...


Those have to be the STUPIDEST "conclusions" ever rationalized! Tax dodgers will stop dodging their taxes! 

The rich paid more taxes because they got richer. When you consider the total tax percentage from all taxes rather than dishonestly considering only the income tax without considering the increase in income, you get a different picture.

In 1980, according to Congressional Budget Office estimates, middle-income families with children paid 8.2 percent of their income in income taxes, and 9.5 percent in payroll taxes. By 1988 the income tax share was down to 6.6 percent* but the payroll tax share was up to 11.8 percent, and the combined burden was up from 17.7% to 18.4%, shifting some of the tax burden from the PROGRESSIVE income tax to the REGRESSIVE payroll tax.*


----------



## teapartysamurai (Oct 7, 2010)

daveman said:


> Kerry Won Ohio said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


 
Oh Daveman! +100 for that one!  You're my new debating hero!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Oct 7, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


 
You can blather on, but in that, you just prove everything we have said.

Tax cuts INCREASE REVENUES, because the rich get richer!

You libs just HATE the idea of anyone making more money!

Thanks for proving me right!


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 7, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...


Revenue went DOWN when Reagan cut taxes in 1981, revenue didn't go up until he raised taxes.

 Total Federal Tax Collections (billions)

Year      Constant (87 dollars)
---------------------------------------
1980      $728.1
1981       766.6 < Reagan tax cut passed in August
1982       738.2 < drop in total revenue
1983       684.3 < drop in total revenue
1984       730.4 < Reagan raises taxes
1985       776.6 < Reagan raises taxes again, 81 level recovered 
1986       790.0 < Reagan raises taxes yet again
1987       854.1 < Reagan raises taxes some more
1988       877.3

Source -  Internal Revenue Service.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Oct 7, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


 
Yeah link? Funny you left that out!

Cause what I have doesn't even come CLOSE to your fiction:

Untitled


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 7, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...


My chart came from the same source as yours!!!

Tax cuts increase tax collections


----------



## daveman (Oct 7, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Kerry Won Ohio said:
> ...


*tips hat*


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 7, 2010)

daveman said:


> Remember, folks, it's just sheer coincidence that "your best interests" is "whatever keeps liberals in power".



It's odd isn't it? I'm supposed to vote "in my best interests" which is only what the liberals want here. Yet liberalism is supposedly all about whats best for others. Is liberalism selfish is compassionate? Make up your minds people.


----------



## daveman (Oct 7, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Remember, folks, it's just sheer coincidence that "your best interests" is "whatever keeps liberals in power".
> ...



*Tweeeeeeeet!* Flag on the play.  Illegal use of logic.  10 yard penalty.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Oct 7, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


 
And spins it like all get out!

The Reagan Tax Cuts: Lessons for Tax Reform

BTW, the tax reform act you cite as a tax INCREASE isn't the truth:



> *Economic Recovery Tax Act of 1981*
> 
> phased-in 23% cut in individual tax rates; top rate dropped from 70% to 50%
> accelerated depreciation deductions; replaced depreciation system with ACRS
> ...




Effect of the Reagan, Kennedy, and Bush Tax Cuts

Your spin isn't fitting the facts.

That's when revenues according to YOU increased, AND THAT'S WHY.

They cut taxes even MORE.

Supply-Side Tax Cuts and the Truth about the Reagan Economic Record | William A. Niskanen and Stephen Moore | Cato Institute: Policy Analysis


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 7, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...


Typical CON$erevative half-truths.

Those were not the only changes. Many deductions were eliminated or reduced raising taxes. It repealed two-earner deduction, long-term capital gains exclusion, state and local sales tax deduction, income averaging, and exclusion of unemployment benefits. Limited IRA eligibility, consumer interest deduction, deductibility of passive losses, medical expenses deductions, deduction for business meals and entertainment, pension contributions, and miscellaneous expense deduction.



> The 1986 act also sought to eliminate special incentives that made tax shelters attractive and the tax law more complicated. Income derived from real estate became distinguishable on the basis of whether it was "active" or "passive." Passive income is income derived from a situation in which the taxpayer does not have an active management role, but it does not include capital gains on stocks, interest income on bonds, or interest on money market accounts. Before 1986 wealthy individuals could use passive income losses from a real estate tax shelter to offset active income. The 1986 act limited the deduction of passive losses to the amount of passive income but allowed taxpayers to carry forward any excess passive losses to the next year.
> Individual Retirement Accounts (IRAs) once allowed a taxpayer to invest before-tax dollars and enjoy tax-free compounding of interest. The 1986 statute ended full deductibility of IRAs for single employees covered by qualified retirement plans and earning more than $35,000 annually. For married employees the cutoff for full deductibility was set at $50,000. In addition, the law imposed a penalty on withdrawals of IRA contributions before the age of fifty-nine and a half years.
> Another retirement plan, the KEOGH PLAN, permitted under section 401(k), once allowed a taxpayer to invest up to $30,000 a year without paying taxes on this income. The ceiling dropped to $7,000 in 1987.
> The act also eliminated a provision that had enabled two-income married couples to reduce their taxes. A couple can no longer take a deduction based on the lower salary of the two; the deduction had allowed them to pay the same tax on the lower salary as a single person would pay on that amount. The act also abolished "income averaging." Formerly, individuals whose incomes varied considerably from year to year could average their income over several years, a calculation that resulted in lower taxes owed in the years of highest income.
> Read more: Tax Reform Act of (1986) - Income, Passive, Rates, Percent, Eliminated, and Allowed Tax Reform Act of (1986) - Income, Passive, Rates, Percent, Eliminated, and Allowed


----------



## teapartysamurai (Oct 7, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


 
Typical liberal spin.

IT WAS A REFORM.  With the tax cuts, they cut out SOME LOOPHOLES.

Cutting out loopholes is NOT A TAX HIKE.

And then you are surprised revenues increased??????

Sorry but it's proof tax cuts INCREASE REVENUES.  

Now let's cut ALL THE TAXES AND GET RID OF ALL THE LOOPHOLES.

The only reason the loopholes were put in there is so liberal people like the Kennedys could hide their money, while the rest of us schlubs have to pay the taxes.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 7, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...


Cutting loopholes and DEDUCTIONS are definitely a tax increase!! Dang you are desperate! 

And CON$ like the Melons and DuPonts got the same loopholes as the Kennedys. You are incapable of telling the WHOLE truth.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 7, 2010)

California Girl said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > One more leftist idiot who thinks earning a paycheck from the government is "welfare".
> ...



Yep, my source is _Rolling Stone_, an award winning magazine for excellence in journalism.  Your "sources" are fucking Repug assclowns like Glenn Beck, Sarah Palin, Sean Hannity, and Bill O'Reilly.

Now we know a major reason why I'm 100 times smarter than you, lightweight tea bagger bitch.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 7, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> Kerry Won Ohio said:
> 
> 
> > Matt Taibi captures the truth about these hypocritical idiots beautifully in the latest issue of _Rolling Stone_ --
> ...





> The rolling stones rag doesn't know jack squat about politics.



That's OK.  Neither do you, you unsophisticated tea bagger simpleton.



> Let me pick this tripe apart.



Let me know when you get to it.



> The 1st people he spoke to were in scooters and they wanted to talk to RS.  That's BS all by itself.



???  What the fuck does this even mean?  People on scooters won't talk to reporters who come up to them?



> He WORKED for the government so it's not welfare.



You tea bagger fucks constantly talk about how government sucks and can't do anything right.  So he is a hypocrite for taking a check from the government, just like that idiot TSgt Daveman.



> Mediacare is PAID FOR, it comes out of your PAY CHECK.  Medicaid is welfare


.

We both know that most, if not all, of these tea bagger candidates talk about getting rid of Medicare and Social Security.  Well, maybe you don't know this, you are fucking tea bagger idiot, after all.



> It's time to grow up and put the big boy pants on.



Yes, you're very good at doing this for rich Repugs, after you suck their cocks every day.  It is your tea bagger peasant duty to protect the wealth of your moral and intellectual superiors (and polish their knobs), after all.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 7, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Kerry Won Ohio said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...





> You might be more persuasive if you used facts or had any clue what you were talking about.



I've presented A LOT more facts than you ever have, tea bagger pussy.  I'm an educated man with a master's degree and you're an unemployed, uneducated dipshit who just repeats tired tea bagger rhetoric over and over.  I'm still waiting for you to present evidence that tax cuts for the rich help your sorry unemployed ass, but you can't do it because you're full of shit.



> If someone earns money, why should that upset me? What's wrong with people working hard and reaping the benefits of their work? Someone has more money than me so i should hate them? Why?



We've been over this before, slow-learner.  50% of wealthy people inherit their wealth (there's another fact for you, dumb fuck).  Did the Wall Street bankers who wrecked the economy "earn" their multi-million dollar bonuses?  They probably did, according to you, because "everyone makes mistakes" and "they have feeling too"....fucking idiot.



> It's time we started cutting taxes and cutting spending so we aren't in debt to our eyeballs for the next 100 years. We need to put our houses in order or many will perish in the trials that are coming upon the people.



Whoa!  What a novel idea!  The "Free Lunch" theory of government!  Cut taxes for everyone and cut spending and the budget deficit will be gone in no time!  Why hasn't anyone tried this before?!  

You are truly a fucking imbecile.  However, if you want to keep entering the ring with me, I'm more than happy to keep taking a giant shit on you.   Just like you enjoy sucking rich Repug cock because it is your tea bagger peasant duty, I enjoy ripping you tea baggers new assholes.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 7, 2010)

wyomingpatriot said:


> Kerry won ohio, you said it, and god bless you even though there is no god. tea baggers are absolute hypocritical, idiotic douchebags; they are the ultimate pawn of the gop; they give no solutions, only bumper sticker slogans and reagenomics; they are the ultimate pawns also of corporate american agenda; they only criticize; they're not willing to cut spending, which is what these fags base themselves off of, because they still support a juggernaut, archaic military; they wont cut taxes for the rich; they make glenn beck richer;   WHAT A BUNCH OF FAGS  (and they are angry and will call me names for pointing out the truth, because that's how dumb they are)



Much obliged, Bro.  You are correct -- Tea baggers are pathetic corporate tools who think supporting policies that make the rich even richer are somehow going to benefit them.   Giant multinational corporations that fuck middle class and lower class workers and ruin the environment are good, and government is bad.  They are so fucking stupid and such total suckers it's breathtaking.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 7, 2010)

California Girl said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



He did exercise it, lightweight bitch.  Now why don't you try responding?

What's that??  You avoid questions you don't like, just like the tea bagger pussy candidates that you support?  Tell me something I don't already know about you, lightweight bitch.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 7, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > actually, TPfreak... Reagan's tax increase was the largest in history.
> ...



Obama already passed the largest middle class tax cut in history when the $750 billion stimulus was passed at the beginning of 2009.  This is a fact.  An idiot tea bagger like you probably isn't aware of this.

Obama wants to extend Bush's tax cuts for 98% of Americans and let them expire for the wealthiest 2% of Americans.  This is another fact.  Letting the Bush tax cuts expire for the wealthiest 2% would help reduce the budget deficit by over $2 trillion, which you hypocritical tea bagger fucks claim to care so much about.

You want Bush's tax cuts to be extended for the wealthiest 2% because it is your peasant tea bagger duty to protect the wealth of the rich.  They are your intellectual and moral superiors and you must suck rich cock no matter what, even for the 50% of rich folks who inherited their wealth.  That is just how you tea bagger fucktards roll...


----------



## Oddball (Oct 7, 2010)

> ...even for the 50% of rich folks who inherited their wealth.


Got a link or something to back up that bullshit?


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 7, 2010)

daveman said:


> Kerry Won Ohio said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Taibbi's _Rolling Stone_ article describes you perfectly, dipshit -- you're one of the few Americans (i.e., a tea bagger) who have actually "read" the Constitution.  Even though I exposed your sorry ass and proved that you have not.

Article 1, Section 8, be-eeetch.  I provide for the general welfare by showing what a fucking tea bagger lightweight hypocrite you are.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 7, 2010)

> The rich paid more taxes because they got richer.



That is exactly right.  When you consider that the average CEO only made 30 times as much as the average American in 1980 and now make over 300 times as much as the average American, of course they are going to be paying more taxes because they are making all of the fucking money.

Yes, I know, tea bagger stupid mother fuckers -- those CEOs "earned" a 1000% pay raise over the last 30 years.  Fucking unsophisticated trailer trash suckers, all of you.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 7, 2010)

Matt Taibbi captures the truth about these hypocritical tea bagger idiots beautifully in the latest issue of _Rolling Stone_ --



> *The individuals in the Tea Party may come from very different walks of life, but most of them have a few things in common.* After nearly a year of talking with Tea Party members from Nevada to New Jersey, *I can count on one hand the key elements I expect to hear in nearly every interview. One:* Every single one of them was that exceptional Republican who did protest the spending in the Bush years, and not one of them is the hypocrite who only took to the streets when a black Democratic president launched an emergency stimulus program. ("Not me  I was protesting!" is a common exclamation.) *Two:* Each and every one of them is the only person in America who has ever read the Constitution or watched Schoolhouse Rock. (Here they have guidance from Armey, who explains that the problem with "people who do not cherish America the way we do" is that "they did not read the Federalist Papers.") *Three:* They are all furious at the implication that race is a factor in their political views  despite the fact that they blame the financial crisis on poor black homeowners, spend months on end engrossed by reports about how the New Black Panthers want to kill "cracker babies," support politicians who think the Civil Rights Act of 1964 was an overreach of government power, tried to enact South African-style immigration laws in Arizona and obsess over Charlie Rangel, ACORN and Barack Obama's birth certificate. *Four:* In fact, some of their best friends are black! (Reporters in Kentucky invented a game called "White Male Liberty Patriot Bingo," checking off a box every time a Tea Partier mentions a black friend.) And *five:* Everyone who disagrees with them is a radical leftist who hates America.
> 
> It would be inaccurate to say the Tea Partiers are racists. What they are, in truth, are narcissists. They're completely blind to how offensive the very nature of their rhetoric is to the rest of the country. I'm an ordinary middle-aged guy who pays taxes and lives in the suburbs with his wife and dog  and I'm a radical communist? I don't love my country? I'm a redcoat? Fuck you! These are the kinds of thoughts that go through your head as you listen to Tea Partiers expound at awesome length upon their cultural victimhood, surrounded as they are by America-haters like you and me or, in the case of foreign-born president Barack Obama, people who are literally not Americans in the way they are.
> 
> *It's not like the Tea Partiers hate black people. It's just that they're shockingly willing to believe the appalling horseshit fantasy about how white people in the age of Obama are some kind of oppressed minority. That may not be racism, but it is incredibly, earth-shatteringly stupid. *



Link --  Matt Taibbi on the Tea Party | Rolling Stone Politics


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 7, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> Matt Taibbi captures the truth about these hypocritical tea bagger idiots beautifully in the latest issue of _Rolling Stone_ --
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, the Tea Party hates Negroes...otay!


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 7, 2010)

Oddball said:


> > ...even for the 50% of rich folks who inherited their wealth.
> 
> 
> Got a link or something to back up that bullshit?



So let me get this straight -- you spend all day giving hand jobs to your tea bagger buttfuck buddies that spew horseshit all day with absolutely no evidence to back-up shit, but you want me to provide a link for one statistic?  I know, I know...that's just how you teabagger pussies roll.

Whatever, here's a link --



> Approximately one half of the wealthiest people in America inherited family fortunes



Wealth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So, yeah, you trailer trash tea baggers enjoy sucking all forms of rich Repug cock -- the inherited and "earned" wealth variety.


----------



## Revere (Oct 7, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > > ...even for the 50% of rich folks who inherited their wealth.
> ...



Does stuff like this get moderated around here?


----------



## Oddball (Oct 8, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > > ...even for the 50% of rich folks who inherited their wealth.
> ...


Your stupid-assed Wiki link shows absolutely no credible  proof that 50% of wealthy people inherited it.

In fact, there is scads of very credible evidence to show that about 85% of American millionaires earned their fortunes on their own.

But I guess making shit up is just how dirtbag trolls like you roll, huh?


----------



## hjmick (Oct 8, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks that the only thing sad and bitter around here is KWO?


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 8, 2010)

hjmick said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that the only thing sad and bitter around here is KWO?



There is another....


----------



## R.C. Christian (Oct 8, 2010)

I do love it when political noobs seek the advice of Rolling Stone to shape their worldview. Perhaps Bono should run for office or maybe the easter bunny?


----------



## daveman (Oct 8, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Kerry Won Ohio said:
> ...


Damn, they'll give captain's bars to _anybody_, won't they?


----------



## daveman (Oct 8, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> > The rich paid more taxes because they got richer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gladly admit it -- I'm not nearly as "sophisticated" as you are.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 8, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> Matt Taibi captures the truth about these hypocritical idiots beautifully in the latest issue of _Rolling Stone_ --
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A major flaw in your OP. 

Those seniors paid all of their lives into the Medicare fund. I hope you understand the difference between Medicare and Medicaid. 

Another thing....working for a government check isn't the same as sitting on your ass collecting checks. Are you gonna say that everyone who works for the government is on Welfare?


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 10, 2010)

Oddball said:


> Kerry Won Ohio said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Whatever, dickhead, you haven't provided any "credible proof" to support your position, either.

Your definition of "earn" and my definition of "earn" are vastly different -- you probably believe CEOs have "earned" a 1000% pay raise over the past 30 years because it is your tea bagger peasant duty to protect the wealth of the rich.  Yes, it's not in your best economic interest to protect the wealth of the richest 1%, but they are your intellectual and moral superiors, after all.  You simply have no choice in the matter.  Sad, but true.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 10, 2010)

daveman said:


> Kerry Won Ohio said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Well, I have to admit...showing how full of shit a dumb ass tea bagger lightweight like you is does not present much of a challenge.  Hell, even an Army captain could do that.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 10, 2010)

daveman said:


> Kerry Won Ohio said:
> 
> 
> > > The rich paid more taxes because they got richer.
> ...



In other words, you agree that CEOs have earned a 1000% pay raise over the past 30 years and that liberals, blacks, and illegal immigrants are the real source of the problems in this country, not greed.  That rich Repug cock in your mouth must be some damn good stuff.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 10, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Kerry Won Ohio said:
> 
> 
> > Matt Taibi captures the truth about these hypocritical idiots beautifully in the latest issue of _Rolling Stone_ --
> ...



The stupid old man said he was "anti-government".  You can't work for the government and be "anti-government".  Well, in your fucked-up tea bagger fantasy world, I guess you can.  

Plus, you tea bagger fuckers constantly whine about how the government can't do anything right.  If you and other hypocritical tea bagger assholes really feel that way, then you shouldn't except ANYTHING from the government.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 10, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Thanks for confirming your stupidity. Just pretty much the rest of the board knows I don't do 'sources'. 

Your IQ doesn't even reach room temperature, little one.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 10, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



I don't respond because I didn't bother reading this thread again. It's moronic. You're a whiny assed kid and, frankly, you bore me.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 10, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Hahaha...Rolling Stone? If you feel that Rolling Stone is a good source of information then you must think that the Daily Show is real news. 

The Rolling Stone is just a bunch of hippies from the 60s who just want to sell magazines. Right now they're struggling to remain relevant because once their stories hit the newsstand they're already old news. You can thank those backstabbers for ruining the career of a great general and helping the Taliban win a war against a President that fears a military victory. Good Job Rolling Stone.

And I wonder who is the judge of excellence in journalism? The New York Times? 

Don't make me laugh.


----------



## nraforlife (Oct 10, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> Matt Taibi captures the ...........................



probably a 100% fabricated story.


----------



## daveman (Oct 10, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Kerry Won Ohio said:
> ...


That's hilarious.  You claim to be intelligent; then, when asked for proof, link back to your claim.  

You do know, don't you, that just because it's on the internet, it's not necessarily true?


----------



## daveman (Oct 10, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Kerry Won Ohio said:
> ...


You probably need to understand that I'm under no obligation to defend the asinine stereotypes you use instead of thinking.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 10, 2010)

LOL, I Remember when the "boyking" Obama won, Kerry won Ohio was strutting his stuff telling people "WE WON" get over it.

now look at him Today..he's one angry, foul mouthed little whiny hating Liberal BRAT.

way friggen funny.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 10, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> LOL, I Remember when the "boyking" Obama won, Kerry won Ohio was strutting his stuff telling people "WE WON" get over it.
> 
> now look at him Today..he's one angry, foul mouthed little whiny hating Liberal BRAT.
> 
> way friggen funny.



Course I don't remember the insignificant little dweeb myself.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 10, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Kerry Won Ohio said:
> ...


CEOs are only a small cross section of millionaires, pinhead....It's pretty much common knowledge, for all who care to seek it anyways, that America's rich are no less than 85+% first generation self-made wealthy.



> We can go even further and calculate the break-down of self-made millionaires versus millionaires that inherited their money: 1 out every 27 households in the United States consists of self-made millionaires and 1 out every 250 consists of millionaires who inherited their money. Put another way, self-made millionaires outnumber those who inherited their money by 9-1.



American Millionaires Back to Pre-Crisis Levels!

But thanks for serving up that hanging strawman, asshelmet.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 15, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Kerry Won Ohio said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



You don't do 'sources'?  Shit, you don't do 'thinking' or 'reading' either, you stupid ass lightweight bitch.  You think your worthless opinions matter more than facts.  Which is why you are an idiot tea bagger in the first place.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 15, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Kerry Won Ohio said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Did you say something, assfuck??  I noticed you still haven't explained how someone can be anti-government and still work for the government, like the stupid old man in the article.  You avoid questions you can't answer like the little tea bagger pussy bitch that you are.  



> Hahaha...Rolling Stone? If you feel that Rolling Stone is a good source of information then you must think that the Daily Show is real news.



_Rolling Stone_ is an excellent source of information.  The Daily Show is comedy, just like those assclowns Glen Beck and Sean Hannity on Fox News.  A major reason why I'm so much smarter than you is that I read _Rolling Stone_ AND I realize that Fox News is NOT real news, unlike a non-thinking unsophisticated teabagger dipshit such as yourself. 



> Right now they're struggling to remain relevant because once their stories hit the newsstand they're already old news. You can thank those backstabbers for ruining the career of a great general and helping the Taliban win a war against a President that fears a military victory.



More contradictions from the tea bagger dipshit.  _Rolling Stone_ is "irrelevant", yet somehow they ended the career of a 4-star general?  Pretty remarkable feat for an irrelevant magazine.  Fucking retard.

And why the fuck couldn't Bush defeat the Taliban after 7 years?  Are you going to avoid answering that question too, tea bagger pussy?

McCrystal ruined his own career.  He shot his mouth off like the idiot that he is and he got spanked for it.  And this "great general" was directly involved in the cover-up of the true cause of Pat Tillman's death and he was reprimanded for it.  A fucking idiot like you would consider this fraud a "great general".


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 16, 2010)

Oddball said:


> Kerry Won Ohio said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...





> CEOs are only a small cross section of millionaires



Don't matter how big the group is, idiot.  You are talking about a very high concentration of wealth in the hands of a few people, which is not good for our democracy.  Of course, you peasant tea baggers suckers are proponents of feudalism, since you love defending the wealth of your rich Repug feudal lords.  So your dislike of democracy does make sense.



> We can go even further and calculate the break-down of self-made millionaires versus millionaires that inherited their money: 1 out every 27 households in the United States consists of self-made millionaires and 1 out every 250 consists of millionaires who inherited their money. Put another way, self-made millionaires outnumber those who inherited their money by 9-1.



So 4% (1 out of 27) of households are millionaires?  Then this doesn't constitute the wealthiest 1% - 2% of Americans, does it?  Therefore, you cannot claim that I'm incorrect.  It's very possible that 50% of the wealthiest 1% of Americans have inherited their wealth.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 16, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > We can go even further and calculate the break-down of self-made millionaires versus millionaires that inherited their money: 1 out every 27 households in the United States consists of self-made millionaires and 1 out every 250 consists of millionaires who inherited their money. Put another way, self-made millionaires outnumber those who inherited their money by 9-1.
> ...


And all those Blue Blood rich elites who inherited their wealth are Democrats, don't you know!  (Rockefeller, Mellon Scaife, DuPont, etc. all Dems) 

April 8, 2010
RUSH:  Now, the super rich, they're protected by their friends in Congress.* The people that are rich with no income.** You ever wonder why all these rich Democrats always support tax increases?* 'Cause they don't pay them, either, because they don't have earned income.* I'm talking about the super rich who inherited a bunch of money* or worked for a lot of money and then retired and have that nest egg of gazillions of dollars and it earns investment income.

October 6, 2010
Making Complex Understandable: On the Rich Versus the Wealthy
RUSH:   This term rich is used to encompass and include way, way, way too many people, and it is done to the benefit of the Democrat Party because there's well-to-do, there's rich, there's upper middle class, there's filthy rich, there's wealthy, there's the idle wealthy,** and then there is the elite blue-bloods who inherited great fortunes. And remember, behind every fortune is a great crime.** But that's a subject for another day.


----------



## Revere (Oct 16, 2010)

The class system in the US is a fabrication of parasitic progressives.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 16, 2010)

Revere said:


> The class system in the US is a fabrication of parasitic progressives.


Parasitic progressives are a fabrication of Fascist CON$ervatives.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 16, 2010)

You just gotta love it when a lefty accuses Republicans and Conservatives of being Fascist.

The Thug in Chief Obama with the help of his COMRADES IN ARMS just took over all our health care AGAINST THE WILL OF THE POEOPLE.

so just WHO is the PARTY of FASCIST.

people better wake up, starting in NOVEMBER.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 16, 2010)

Umm the will of the people elected Obama.


----------



## Revere (Oct 16, 2010)

Did the will of the people direct him to take over banks, automakers, health care, energy/industry, the internet?

I guess not, or he would not be in the predicament he is in.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 16, 2010)

Revere said:


> Did the will of the people direct him to take over banks, automakers, health care, energy/industry, the internet?
> 
> I guess not, or he would not be in the predicament he is in.



Umm the Bank stuff was republican led.  Bush passed that.  Didn't McCain support TARP?


----------



## Revere (Oct 16, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> > Did the will of the people direct him to take over banks, automakers, health care, energy/industry, the internet?
> ...



So did Obama.  

Did Bush put limits on bank employee's compensation, break contracts with auto dealers, tell the coal industry they were finished?


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 16, 2010)

Tell the coal industry they were finished?


----------



## Revere (Oct 16, 2010)

Catch up on the news.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 16, 2010)

Why?


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 16, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> You just gotta love it when a lefty accuses Republicans and Conservatives of being Fascist.
> 
> The Thug in Chief Obama with the help of his COMRADES IN ARMS just took over all our health care* AGAINST THE WILL OF THE POEOPLE.*
> 
> ...


CON$ervoFascists had no problem with Bush becoming president AGAINST THE WILL OF THE PEOPLE and going to war in Iraq AGAINST THE WILL OF THE PEOPLE and opposing embryonic stem cell research AGAINST THE WILL OF THE PEOPLE, but now suddenly the Fascists care about the will of the people. Oh the hypocrisy!


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 16, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > You just gotta love it when a lefty accuses Republicans and Conservatives of being Fascist.
> ...



LOL, you just run with that.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 16, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > You just gotta love it when a lefty accuses Republicans and Conservatives of being Fascist.
> ...



Can't rep you for that right now, dead on you for a while.


----------



## Revere (Oct 16, 2010)

Bush was re-elected in 2004, after both wars were raging.

Democrats  could have de-funded all of his wars in 2007.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 16, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Tell the coal industry they were finished?





Revere said:


> Catch up on the news.


To CON$ervoFascists, telling the coal industry they have to clean up their act is INTERPRETED as killing the coal industry and not switching to clean coal over time which is what Obama actually said. CON$ can RATIONALIZE any lie they spew!


----------



## Revere (Oct 16, 2010)

Obama has stated he will effectively put coal out of business.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 16, 2010)

Revere said:


> Bush was re-elected in 2004, after both wars were raging.
> 
> Democrats  could have de-funded all of his wars in 2007.



It would have been a lot simpler to have not invaded Iraq based on lies in the first place.

Wars are kinda messy to get out of.

You can't being the tens or hundreds of thousands killed back.
Kinda hard to kiss and makeup when you have killed family members.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 16, 2010)

Revere said:


> Bush was re-elected in 2004, after both wars were raging.
> 
> Democrats  could have de-funded all of his wars in 2007.


And how does that change the fact that Bush lost the popular vote in 2000 and therefore became president AGAINST THE WILL OF THE PEOPLE which didn't seem to matter to the CON$ervoFascists at the time and who now suddenly PRETEND to be obsessed with the will of the people???
CON$ are pure hypocrites.


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 16, 2010)

You aren't really comparing people who worked their entire life and paid their dues in taxes and receive medicare to welfare and the government out of control spending?  Wow your an idiot!

Talk about comparing apples to elephants!




Kerry Won Ohio said:


> Matt Taibi captures the truth about these hypocritical idiots beautifully in the latest issue of _Rolling Stone_ --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Annie (Oct 16, 2010)

Kerry is melting down as are many on the up-to-now majority side. Here's some comfort:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzRk5h52IFU&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Revere (Oct 16, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> > Bush was re-elected in 2004, after both wars were raging.
> ...



Bush really lost in 2000?  Ah, a Truther.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 16, 2010)

Revere said:


> Obama has stated he will effectively put coal out of business.


No, repeating the CON$ervoFascist lie does not make it true. He said if they want to build coal powered plants they can but if they don't use clean coal technology they will go bankrupt. He then backed that up with research money for clean coal technology in the stimulus bill CON$ervoFascists hate!!!!!!! So it is the CON$ who are trying to kill the coal industry by opposing the funding of clean coal through the stimulus bill.

Obama Administration Pouring $1 Billion Into Clean Coal Project - US News and World Report

Since taking over as energy secretary, Steven Chu, a Nobel Prize-winning physicist, has been talking up the importance of clean coal technology. The world won't abandon coal anytime soon, he has argued, so the United States has to start doing more to develop technologies that capture carbon dioxide from coal-fired plants.


In a sign the Obama administration is taking his argument seriously, Chu on Friday announced that the Department of Energy is pouring $1 billion from the economic stimulus package into relaunching FutureGen, an ambitious but long-stalled project intended to show how carbon dioxide can be captured on a large scale from coal-fired power plants.

Initially conceived in 2003, FutureGen was pitched as having the potential to be the first "zero-emissions" coal plant in the United States. In 2007, after several years of initial planning, Mattoon, Ill., was selected as the site. But in January 2008, the Bush administration pulled the project's funding, citing cost overruns. Since then, FutureGen has been stuck in something of an existential purgatory.

Effectively reversing that decision, Chu said on Friday that the Department of Energy has signed a new deal with the FutureGen Alliance, a consortium of roughly 20 coal producers and other companies that have backed the project from the start.


----------



## Revere (Oct 16, 2010)

Coal will be priced out of affordability.  That's the goal.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 16, 2010)

CO2 in Beer is what is causing global worming.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 16, 2010)

Revere said:


> Coal will be priced out of affordability.  That's the goal.



Yes the goal of the oil industry.  then they will be able to charge lots more for their product.


----------



## Annie (Oct 16, 2010)

Revere said:


> Coal will be priced out of affordability.  That's the goal.



and research doesn't heat homes or businesses. And the reason for green? Oh yea, unproven 'science' claims. No matter, throw money that we don't have at it.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 16, 2010)

Revere said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Revere said:
> ...


The patented CON$ervoFascist dumb act again.

Bush lost THE POPULAR VOTE in 2000 and therefore became president AGAINST THE WILL OF THE PEOPLE, which is what we have been discussing, as if you didn't know.


----------



## Revere (Oct 16, 2010)

Bush was elected using the same system as the 42 Presidents before him.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 16, 2010)

Revere said:


> Bush was elected using the same system as the 42 Presidents before him.


And he STILL lost the popular vote in 2000 and therefore became president AGAINST THE WILL OF THE PEOPLE which is suddenly so important to CON$ervoFascists.


----------



## Annie (Oct 16, 2010)

Revere said:


> Bush was elected using the same system as the 42 Presidents before him.



Indeed. 



> Q: Which Presidents lost the popular vote but still became President?
> A: There have been four cases of this happening thus far. In 1824, *John Quincy Adams* was awarded the presidency by the House of Representatives, despite not having won the popular vote or the electoral college vote (neither he nor opponent Andrew Jackson had an electoral college majority). In 1876, *Rutherford B. Hayes* became President despite losing the popular vote to Samuel J. Tilden, because Hayes had a one vote advantage in the electoral college. In 1888, in a much more clear-cut example of a candidate losing the popular vote but winning the electoral college vote, *Benjamin Harrison* was elected President over Grover Cleveland. Finally, in 2000, *George W. Bush* became president after losing the popular vote to Al Gore, but winning the electoral vote. For more information on how the electoral college works, see the U.S. Electoral College homepage, administered by the National Archives and Records Administration: U.S. Electoral College (NARA | Federal Register | U.S. Electoral College). U. S. Electoral College FAQs


----------



## Revere (Oct 16, 2010)

China puts a Coal fired power plant online every other week.  Obama is standing on the throats of the coal industry.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 16, 2010)

Actually about on new power plant a month and clean tech too, what we are just talking about and not doing.


Umm the hold up on building cleaner coal power palnts in the USA seems to be lack of govt funding not requlations.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 16, 2010)

While the United States is still debating whether to build a more efficient kind of coal-fired power plant that uses extremely hot steam, China has begun building such plants at a rate of one a month.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/11/world/asia/11coal.html?_r=1


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 16, 2010)

The latest power plant they wanted to build in KY was a plant fired by garbage pellets imported from NJ. Doesn't KY have enough garbage?


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 16, 2010)

Annie said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> > Bush was elected using the same system as the 42 Presidents before him.
> ...


And none of that changes the fact that Bush became the president AGAINST THE WILL OF THE PEOPLE which the CON$ are now hypocritically saying THE WILL OF THE PEOPLE is SUDDENLY so important with Obama when it was and still is totally meaningless with Bush.

It has nothing to do with the Electoral College and everything to do with the sudden relevance of THE WILL OF THE PEOPLE to CON$.
Get it?


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 16, 2010)

Revere said:


> China puts a Coal fired power plant online every other week.  Obama is standing on the throats of the coal industry.


CON$ love the ChiComs better than the USA. Why don't you CON$ move to China?

What Obama said was the clean coal technology developed here could be leased to your precious China.


----------



## Annie (Oct 16, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > Revere said:
> ...



There's nothing to 'get', it's the Constitution.


----------



## Revere (Oct 16, 2010)

The Department of Energy is not run by people who have created energy. Just people who study things and sue people.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 16, 2010)

Annie said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...


So THE WILL OF THE PEOPLE must Constitutionally override the Electoral College for the current CON$ervoFascist rationalization against Obama to be valid.
Get it now???


----------



## Annie (Oct 16, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...




This wave towards Nov seems to have made you slightly unhinged. Take it easy, it will be ok.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 16, 2010)

Annie said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...


Keep trying to change the subject away from the hypocrisy of CON$ accusing Obama of governing AGAINST THE WILL OF THE PEOPLE when they had no problem with bush governing AGAINST THE WILL OF THE PEOPLE. No one will ever notice.


----------



## Annie (Oct 16, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...





You are mixing apples and oranges and know it. Sorry, I give you too much credence to think you are actually this ignorant.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 16, 2010)

Annie said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...


No, I'm showing how every rationalization CON$ use against Dems is suddenly invalid when applied exactly the same way to the GOP.


----------



## Flagwavrusa (Oct 16, 2010)

More than 50 million Americans today are collecting welfare from either the state or federal governments that have to borrow money to fund their defecit spending. It's an absolutely stunning and disgraceful statistic that explains why the U. S. is hurtling towards bankruptcy.  This agitated rat who works for Rolling Stone tries to ridicule the Americans who want to restore sanity by voting out the wackjob liberal pols who got us into this mess. The sad bitter truth is that unless the Tea Party succeeds in ousting repulsives like Pelosi and Reed, and thwarting the moochers who vote them into office, America will be bled dry within a decade.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 17, 2010)

Flagwavrusa said:


> More than 50 million Americans today are collecting welfare from either the state or federal governments that have to borrow money to fund their defecit spending. It's an absolutely stunning and disgraceful statistic that explains why the U. S. is hurtling towards bankruptcy.  This agitated rat who works for Rolling Stone tries to ridicule the Americans who want to restore sanity by voting out the wackjob liberal pols who got us into this mess. The sad bitter truth is that unless the Tea Party succeeds in ousting repulsives like Pelosi and Reed, and thwarting the moochers who vote them into office, America will be bled dry within a decade.



What's more "stunning and disgraceful" are Wall Street bankers who blow a $12 trillion hole in our economy due to reckless gambling in the derivatives market.  You tea bagger fuckholes love government deregulation and the "free market" and you saw the ugly result in the fall of 2008.

I'm sorry...you don't have the foggiest clue what I'm talking about because you are an unsophisticated tea bagger idiot simpleton.  My bad.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 17, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



That is because Bush didn't govern against the will of the people. He had the support of the people when we went into both wars. 

Obama has pushed for a Stimulus Bill, and a Health care bill that were Both wildly unpopular with the people, and he Sued Arizona when 70% of Americans were against it.

Your caparison is just plain wrong.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...


What "support" Bush had he got by lying his CON$ervoFascist ass off. Once the American people figured out what a lying POS he is the support for the Iraq war dropped to 38%.

Embryonic stem cell research has had strong 60+% support by the American people but Bush used his veto pen for the first time to veto H.R. 810, the Stem Cell Research Enhancement Act of 2005. It was passed by the Republican-led House in May 2005 by a vote of 238 to 194. The Senate passed the bill in July 2006 by a bipartisan vote of 63 to 37.

President Bush opposed embryonic stem cell research on ideological grounds. He exercised his first presidential veto on July 19, 2006 when he refused to allow H.R. 810 to become law. Congress was unable to muster enough votes to override the veto.

In April 2007, the Democratic-led Senate passed the Stem Cell Research Enhancement Act of 2007 by a vote of 63 to 34. In June 2007, the House passed the legislation by a vote of 247 to 176.

President Bush vetoed the bill on June 20, 2007.

That's governing AGAINST THE WILL OF THE PEOPLE no matter how you spin it.


----------



## Flagwavrusa (Oct 17, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> Flagwavrusa said:
> 
> 
> > More than 50 million Americans today are collecting welfare from either the state or federal governments that have to borrow money to fund their defecit spending. It's an absolutely stunning and disgraceful statistic that explains why the U. S. is hurtling towards bankruptcy.  This agitated rat who works for Rolling Stone tries to ridicule the Americans who want to restore sanity by voting out the wackjob liberal pols who got us into this mess. The sad bitter truth is that unless the Tea Party succeeds in ousting repulsives like Pelosi and Reed, and thwarting the moochers who vote them into office, America will be bled dry within a decade.
> ...



 Whats destroying the American economy is not free markets, it's free money.


----------



## editec (Oct 17, 2010)

Flagwavrusa said:


> *More than 50 million Americans today are collecting welfare from either the state or federal governments that have to borrow money to fund their defecit spending.* It's an absolutely stunning and disgraceful statistic that explains why the U. S. is hurtling towards bankruptcy. This agitated rat who works for Rolling Stone tries to ridicule the Americans who want to restore sanity by voting out the wackjob liberal pols who got us into this mess. The sad bitter truth is that unless the Tea Party succeeds in ousting repulsives like Pelosi and Reed, and thwarting the moochers who vote them into office, America will be bled dry within a decade.


 
Just in case any of you are truly interested in the real facts about welfare?



> WASHINGTON  Welfare rolls rose in 2009 for the first time in 15 years, but the 5% increase was dwarfed by spikes in the number of people receiving food stamps and unemployment insurance.
> 
> *The cash-assistance program* that once helped more than 14 million people *served an average of 4 million in the 2009 fiscal year, up from 3.8 million in fiscal 2008.* _By comparison, there were more than 37 million people receiving food stamps in September, an increase of 18% from the year before._ The number receiving unemployment benefits more than doubled, to about 9.1 million.


 
source 

To recap:

There's about* 4 million* people on _*welfare.*_ (that's about 1.3% total population)

There's currently about *37 million people* are on* foodstamps.* (that's about 12% of the population).


----------



## Flagwavrusa (Oct 17, 2010)

editec said:


> Flagwavrusa said:
> 
> 
> > *More than 50 million Americans today are collecting welfare from either the state or federal governments that have to borrow money to fund their defecit spending.* It's an absolutely stunning and disgraceful statistic that explains why the U. S. is hurtling towards bankruptcy. This agitated rat who works for Rolling Stone tries to ridicule the Americans who want to restore sanity by voting out the wackjob liberal pols who got us into this mess. The sad bitter truth is that unless the Tea Party succeeds in ousting repulsives like Pelosi and Reed, and thwarting the moochers who vote them into office, America will be bled dry within a decade.
> ...



The point is that all of these people are on the dole and being paid to vote Democrat. This has to stop or America is toast.


----------



## daveman (Oct 17, 2010)

Revere said:


> The class system in the US is a fabrication of parasitic progressives.



Have you ever noticed how the only people fighting the class war have no class?


----------



## daveman (Oct 17, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> Flagwavrusa said:
> 
> 
> > More than 50 million Americans today are collecting welfare from either the state or federal governments that have to borrow money to fund their defecit spending. It's an absolutely stunning and disgraceful statistic that explains why the U. S. is hurtling towards bankruptcy.  This agitated rat who works for Rolling Stone tries to ridicule the Americans who want to restore sanity by voting out the wackjob liberal pols who got us into this mess. The sad bitter truth is that unless the Tea Party succeeds in ousting repulsives like Pelosi and Reed, and thwarting the moochers who vote them into office, America will be bled dry within a decade.
> ...


You think we have a free market?

Wow.  What a numbskull.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 17, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> Matt Taibi captures the truth about these hypocritical idiots beautifully in the latest issue of _Rolling Stone_ --
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Working for and being paid by the Government does not = Welfare.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Kerry Won Ohio said:
> 
> 
> > Matt Taibi captures the truth about these hypocritical idiots beautifully in the latest issue of _Rolling Stone_ --
> ...


Of course it does by CON$ervative "logic." CON$ claim government workers get paid DOUBLE what the private sector pays therefore half their pay is welfare!


----------



## daveman (Oct 18, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Kerry Won Ohio said:
> ...


Who said that?  I mean, besides the voices in your head.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 18, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Kerry Won Ohio said:
> ...



The only reason you hear stories about how rich us government workers are is because the pricks in Washington are looking to cut our pay. Furloughs are coming down the road....maybe pay-cuts. I think they should start with their own. http://voices.washingtonpost.com/federal-eye/2010/09/bill_would_furlough_federal_wo.html


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 18, 2010)

This country is turning to shit and Obama says we're heading in the right direction.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 18, 2010)

We have not changed directions from the last administration.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 18, 2010)

daveman said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...


The perpetual dumb act again!  Just about every CON$ervoFascist pundit said it and it was parroted many times on this board.

Fed &lsquo;Workers&rsquo; Earn Double Private Sector | Sweetness & Light

Federal workers earning double the average private sector compensation | Washington Examiner

American Thinker Blog: Federal workers earning double what their private sector counterparts make

Federal Worker Compensation Doubles Private Sector Salaries

http://www.bankruptingamerica.org/2...s-earning-double-their-private-counterparts/

Federal Workers Earning Double Their Private Counterparts


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 18, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> Matt Taibi captures the truth about these hypocritical idiots beautifully in the latest issue of _Rolling Stone_ --
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You wouldn't know the truth if it bit you in the ass.


----------



## daveman (Oct 18, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Before I waste my time looking at those, do me a favor and find one that says "half their pay is welfare".


----------



## daveman (Oct 18, 2010)

And just for KWO:


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 18, 2010)

> Originally Posted by edthecynic
> Of course it does* by CON$ervative "logic."* CON$ claim government workers get paid DOUBLE what the private sector pays* therefore half their pay is welfare! *





daveman said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Keep milking that dumb act, it suits you perfectly.

I said CON$ said Fed pay is double the private sector and then I applied CON$ervoFascist "logic" that leads to the conclusion that what they are OVERPAID is therefore welfare.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 18, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Kerry Won Ohio said:
> ...



Grow up kid.

Welfare is getting something for nothing. Not being paid for services rendered.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 18, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> > Originally Posted by edthecynic
> > Of course it does* by CON$ervative "logic."* CON$ claim government workers get paid DOUBLE what the private sector pays* therefore half their pay is welfare! *
> 
> 
> ...



That's your problem, you are trying to use logic when you clearly are unable to get past your extreme partisanship.


----------



## daveman (Oct 18, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> > Originally Posted by edthecynic
> > Of course it does* by CON$ervative "logic."* CON$ claim government workers get paid DOUBLE what the private sector pays* therefore half their pay is welfare! *
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh.  That's what I wanted to know:  Who said government workers were getting welfare.

And the answer is, as I suspected, no one but the voices in your head. 

You need to realize that no one is under any obligation to defend the retardery you ascribe to them.  Your retardery is all your own.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 18, 2010)

Listen to edthecynic Dave.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 18, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Listen to edthecynic Dave.



Why should anyone listen to an angry childish Left winger. Who never shows any respect to anyone in debate, and can't even type the Word Conservative with out adding a cash sign and Fascist to the end of it.

I give little weight to the opinions of such a clearly angry partisan. Show some respect and maybe I will think about reading your posts, and considering your opinion at all.


----------



## daveman (Oct 19, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Listen to edthecynic Dave.



Why?  He's full of shit.  Would you like to provide proof that conservatives see government workers as collecting welfare?  He couldn't do it.


----------



## Annie (Oct 19, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Listen to edthecynic Dave.
> ...



Actually only a few months ago he often posted fairly, though always a bit snarky. I repped him quite a bit. In last few months though, gone meltdown like many on the left. What I find amusing is that many of the former reasonable posters on the left, were full of advice for those on the right during the last election cycle. They do not practice what they preach.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 19, 2010)

Annie said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...


No you didn't, certainly never a pos rep.

And my election advice for Right and Left has always been to vote third Party or write-in.


----------



## Annie (Oct 19, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Yeah, I did. I consider rep not something to talk about in general, but I rep on reasonableness and most often funny. Usually you are reasonable, principled, but reasonable. You haven't been lately.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 19, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...


And being overpaid double, as CON$ claim government employees are being paid, is being paid extra for nothing.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 19, 2010)

Annie said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...


Well, maybe the Mods can check. 

And I'm the same poster as I have always been since I first posted here, using a $ in CON$ and making DittoTards eat their MessiahRushie's words and turning CON$ervative "logic" against them, so if you don't like my posting now then you never did in the past.


----------



## Annie (Oct 19, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



I believe one poster wrote something along the lines of what you are now claiming for all 'cons'. 

When AFSME and SEIU make up the largest union portion of membership in the AFL-CIO conglomerate, something is amiss. The government isn't supposed to have an army of political thugs at their disposal, but right now they do. That doesn't mean all these labor members agree, many indeed are at the tea parties. However, like traditional union leaders, leadership is in with their bosses:


Morning Bell: Big Government&#8217;s Government Union Firewall | The Foundry: Conservative Policy News.



> Morning Bell: Big Governments Government Union Firewall
> 
> Posted October 18th, 2010 at 9:44am in Enterprise and Free Markets with 12 commentsPrint This Post Print This Post
> 
> ...


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 19, 2010)

Annie said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...


Federal workers earn double - Google Search


----------



## American Horse (Oct 19, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> Matt Taibi captures the truth about these hypocritical idiots beautifully in the latest issue of _Rolling Stone_ --
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This sounds very much like a farce:

An appriaiser is very different from an assessor, and there is a confusion of terms here that an appraiser would not make, nor would he allow an interviewer make unless he was a little snowed and intimidated by the interviewer.  Appraisers typically do work for banks, or individuals, or work for an appraisal firm.

The interviewer made some assumptions that he could not have known: "you live off the government. And have been your whole life!"
These two have been taxed and have paid for their Medicare since it was passed in what...1965, and they've been paying their share since then or snce they started their working lives" 

People who thank the poster for this ridiculous post are "eat-up" with partisanship, and have willfully suspended commonsense and critical thinking.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 19, 2010)

"These two have been taxed and have paid for their Medicare since it was passed in what...1965, and they've been paying their share since then or snce they started their working lives" 


Yep they paid for it with tax dollars too if they worked for the government.
Government paying itself?


----------



## American Horse (Oct 19, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> "These two have been taxed and have paid for their Medicare since it was passed in what...1965, and they've been paying their share since then or snce they started their working lives"
> 
> 
> Yep they paid for it with tax dollars too if they worked for the government.
> Government paying itself?



USC the entire article has the smell of being a fabrication.  
We don't know for certain either of these seniors were government employees.  And if the male was an "assessor" rather than an "appraiser" (which he said he was), then he would've been a countr\y employee where assessors are a regular part of goverment.  

In any event, the money they paid into SS or Medicare was theirs, and was withheld from their pay checks. and was no less theirs because HE may have been a government employee at some level.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 20, 2010)

daveman said:


> Kerry Won Ohio said:
> 
> 
> > Flagwavrusa said:
> ...



Please, enlighten me with your infinite wisdom, lightweight tea bagger fuck.  Wall Street does whatever the fuck they want to do, which is how we got into this recession in the first place.  Be prepared to have another new asshole once this debate is over...

Article 1, Section 8, bee-eetch...Part II.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 20, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



I KNEW you had to be a government worker, they way you got so offended by the_ Rolling Stone_ article.

And you're so fucking stupid that you MUST be an overpaid federal employee.  $5.00 per hour is more than what your dumb ass deserves.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 20, 2010)

American Horse said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > "These two have been taxed and have paid for their Medicare since it was passed in what...1965, and they've been paying their share since then or snce they started their working lives"
> ...



As I stated to that idiot mudwhistle before, you can't claim to be "anti-government" and work for the government at the same time, like that stupid old man in the article did.

Well, in your fucked-up tea bagger fantasy world, I guess you can make that claim.  I mean, let's face it -- you stupid mother fuckers have never let facts get in the way of your idiotic beliefs before.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 20, 2010)

Matt Taibbi captures the truth about these hypocritical idiots beautifully in the latest issue of _Rolling Stone_ --



> *The individuals in the Tea Party may come from very different walks of life, but most of them have a few things in common.* After nearly a year of talking with Tea Party members from Nevada to New Jersey, *I can count on one hand the key elements I expect to hear in nearly every interview. One:* Every single one of them was that exceptional Republican who did protest the spending in the Bush years, and not one of them is the hypocrite who only took to the streets when a black Democratic president launched an emergency stimulus program. ("Not me  I was protesting!" is a common exclamation.) *Two:* Each and every one of them is the only person in America who has ever read the Constitution or watched Schoolhouse Rock. (Here they have guidance from Armey, who explains that the problem with "people who do not cherish America the way we do" is that "they did not read the Federalist Papers.") *Three:* They are all furious at the implication that race is a factor in their political views  despite the fact that they blame the financial crisis on poor black homeowners, spend months on end engrossed by reports about how the New Black Panthers want to kill "cracker babies," support politicians who think the Civil Rights Act of 1964 was an overreach of government power, tried to enact South African-style immigration laws in Arizona and obsess over Charlie Rangel, ACORN and Barack Obama's birth certificate. *Four:* In fact, some of their best friends are black! (Reporters in Kentucky invented a game called "White Male Liberty Patriot Bingo," checking off a box every time a Tea Partier mentions a black friend.) And *five:* Everyone who disagrees with them is a radical leftist who hates America.
> 
> It would be inaccurate to say the Tea Partiers are racists. What they are, in truth, are narcissists. They're completely blind to how offensive the very nature of their rhetoric is to the rest of the country. I'm an ordinary middle-aged guy who pays taxes and lives in the suburbs with his wife and dog  and I'm a radical communist? I don't love my country? I'm a redcoat? Fuck you! These are the kinds of thoughts that go through your head as you listen to Tea Partiers expound at awesome length upon their cultural victimhood, surrounded as they are by America-haters like you and me or, in the case of foreign-born president Barack Obama, people who are literally not Americans in the way they are.
> 
> *It's not like the Tea Partiers hate black people. It's just that they're shockingly willing to believe the appalling horseshit fantasy about how white people in the age of Obama are some kind of oppressed minority. That may not be racism, but it is incredibly, earth-shatteringly stupid. *



Link --  Matt Taibbi on the Tea Party | Rolling Stone Politics


----------



## R.C. Christian (Oct 20, 2010)

There is going to be a reckoning soon for maggots like you, a reckoning that you caused. Whatever will you do when your plastic little world falls apart and "tea baggers" are pointing guns at you for your treachery? You'll scurry away in terror hiding underneath the first rock you find like the cockroach you are.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Oct 20, 2010)

Rolling Stone, LOL. You people are useful idiots.


----------



## daveman (Oct 20, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> Please, enlighten me with your infinite wisdom, lightweight tea bagger fuck.  Wall Street does whatever the fuck they want to do, which is how we got into this recession in the first place.  Be prepared to have another new asshole once this debate is over...
> 
> Article 1, Section 8, bee-eetch...Part II.



Are you really claiming that the market is completely unrestrained by government regulation?  


NOTE for USMB:

Please understand that all Air Force reservists aren't as stupid as KWO.  I don't know how he slipped through the cracks.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Oct 20, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> Matt Taibbi captures the truth about these hypocritical idiots beautifully in the latest issue of _Rolling Stone_ --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Rolling Stone?

What's next?  A "rock bottom" political insight from "High Times Magazine?"


----------



## teapartysamurai (Oct 20, 2010)

R.C. Christian said:


> There is going to be a reckoning soon for maggots like you, a reckoning that you caused. Whatever will you do when your plastic little world falls apart and "tea baggers" are pointing guns at you for your treachery? You'll scurry away in terror hiding underneath the first rock you find like the cockroach you are.


 
Pointing guns???  

Back the truck up!  I'm Tea Party and I don't even own a gun!   

And the last time I pointed a gun at ANYONE, he was trying to pry his way into my house while I was alone.

I have NO intention of pointing a gun at ANYONE for political differences, I don't intend at pointing a gun AT ANYONE unless my life or my family's lives are in danger!   

Instead, I'll pull the trigger at the ballot box.

Cool the rhetoric, okay!  This is the United States of America, not some banana republic where we shoot it out in the streets when we disagree.

We settle our differences at the election booth.

Cool down!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Oct 20, 2010)

daveman said:


> Kerry Won Ohio said:
> 
> 
> > Please, enlighten me with your infinite wisdom, lightweight tea bagger fuck. Wall Street does whatever the fuck they want to do, which is how we got into this recession in the first place. Be prepared to have another new asshole once this debate is over...
> ...


 
Yeah well they said Benedict Arnold served in the military with distinction as well.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 20, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Kerry Won Ohio said:
> ...



He was a conservative after all.


----------



## American Horse (Oct 20, 2010)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



*Let&#8217;s Recap:* On being approached by this "reporter," apparently upon being asked, David says " - I'm anti-spending and anti-government," crows David, as scooter-bound Janice looks on. "The welfare state is out of control."

"OK," I say. "And what do you do for a living?"

"Me?" he says proudly. "Oh, *I'm a property appraiser .* Have been my whole life."

I frown. *"Are either of you on Medicare?"*

Silence: Then Janice, a nice enough woman, it seems, slowly raises her hand, offering a faint smile, as if to say, *You got me!* [the reporter&#8217;s impression, not necessarily what Janice intended to convey]

"Let me get this straight," I say to David. "You've been picking up a check from the government for decades, as *a tax assessor, and your wife is on Medicare.* How can you complain about the welfare state?"

David - *"Well," he says, "there's a lot of people on welfare who don't deserve it. Too many people are living off the government."*
<SNIP>
"Reporter" - *I've concluded that the whole miserable narrative boils down to one stark fact: They're full of shit. All of them.*
<SNIP>
"Reporter" - *The average Tea Partier is sincerely against government spending &#8212; with the exception of the money spent on them. - &#8221; *

In the above narrative, the interviewer approaches two seniors, apparently a husband and wife, and the wife is in a &#8220;scooter.&#8221;  He can tell by their appearance that both he and she are likely on Medicare, something they have paid for since its inception in 1965.  

Paying into Medicare is a contract, the same as it would be if paid to an insurance company for disability insurance.  If the Medicare premiums were kept too low to realistically pay out for benefits, the fault lies with the politicians, not those who were not taxed sufficiently.  By creating such a program, and taking the premiums in the form of a tax, the government pre-empted any incentive for folks to look to a different or separate medical/disability plan after retirement.  There is supposedly none better than Medicare.  As a result retired folks or disabled folks who paid in are entitled to expect the government meet its obligation to pay the claims of those enrolled.  *They should not be belittled or lose rights of free expression of opinion because they complied with the law.*

It was clear to me these two seniors, were not complaining about the Medicare program as it provides for people who&#8217;ve their whole lives paid into the program.  Instead, they are aware of people who may never have paid in, or paid in only nominally and draw benefits which drive the costs of the program up forcing it towards bankruptcy.  The politicians had an obligation to make necessary changes to make it actuarially responsive.  The same thing applies to Social Security and its beneficiaries.  They paid in, they are entitled to the promised benefits.

The old man David, in response to the question says he has always been a &#8220;property appraiser&#8221;

He did not say &#8220;property assessor.&#8221;  They are entirely different things.  Appraisers work in the private sector to provide value estimates of property for purposes of acquiring bank loans, or for valuing property for sale on the private market.  They do not work for the government, but their services are required by the government for securing government approved (HUD) loans.   The interviewer from &#8220;Rolling Stone&#8221; reports that he said to David - "You've been picking up a check from the government for decades, as a tax assessor &#8230; &#8221;

Notice that he has changed the words of David, using the term &#8220;tax assessor&#8221; instead of what David clearly said he was, which was a &#8220;property appraiser.&#8221; 

At this point the reporter has departed from any claim of accuracy, and his statement becomes ambiguous, and spurious. David surely knows the difference between the two occupations, because assessors, who do work entirely for government agencies, and the actual "assessor" is an elected official, and does very little that compares with what appraisers do.

  It is clear to anyone not reading impaired that he is not reporting accurately what he said to David. He is not accurately reporting what was actually said between him and the two seniors,because they would not have accepted his alteration of their responses.

This is a farce, and the author is not reporting accurately what took place, but instead he is embellishing the event to please turds like you, _Kerry,_ to give you talking points; subjects for posts on message boards like this one where you can spread your hatred of anyone who departs from your distorted liberal story line.

*" - I mean, let's face it -- you stupid mother fuckers have never let facts get in the way of your idiotic beliefs before."  - *


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 20, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > There is going to be a reckoning soon for maggots like you, a reckoning that you caused. Whatever will you do when your plastic little world falls apart and "tea baggers" are pointing guns at you for your treachery? You'll scurry away in terror hiding underneath the first rock you find like the cockroach you are.
> ...


You gotta love CON$ervative "logic."

To prove that teabaggers don't all point guns teabagsamuri asserts that he doesn't even own a gun, but then admits to pointing a gun in the past and he will point a gun in the future under the right circumstances, establishing that you don't need to OWN a gun to POINT a gun thus KILLING his original premise at POINT BLANK range.


----------



## daveman (Oct 20, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Kerry Won Ohio said:
> ...


  Amusing, but I don't consider KWO a traitor.  Just an idiot.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 23, 2010)

> Are you really claiming that the market is completely unrestrained by government regulation?



So is this what you're advocating, dumb fuck??  That we have totally unrestrained markets?  The derivatives market was completely unregulated back in September 2008 and we saw what fucking happened.  

Well, smart people like me understand what happened.  Dirt stupid, unread, unsophisticated, know-nothing assfucks like you didn't learn any lessons from that.  Just like you haven't learned a thing after 8 years of Bush and Repug policies fucking wrecked this country.  You're so fucking stupid that you actually want to go back to that.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Oct 23, 2010)

American Horse said:


> Kerry Won Ohio said:
> 
> 
> > American Horse said:
> ...



Blah, blah, blah, blah....Of course, you have EVIDENCE, besides your fucked-up tea bagger intuiton and inclinations, that Taibbi is not accurately reporting what these 2 senior dipshits said to him??  I didn't think so, so shove it up your ass.

And, of course, like the intellectually dishonest piece of shit tea bagger that you are, you conveniently ignore the fact that most, if not all, of these tea bagger whack jobs running for Congress want to eliminate Medicare and Social Security, not to mention the Depts of Energy, Education, and the EPA.  Fucking idiot extremists like Sharon Angle don't care if hard-working citizens have been paying into Medicare or Social Security their whole lives --they still want to end these programs, period.  

Therefore, all that blather that you wrote about "paying into the program their whole lives" is totally fucking meaningless to all of the idiot fucking tea baggers like Sharon Angle whom you support.  I guess you're too fucking stupid to understand that.


----------

